

SpaceX Gets its First Military Contract - cedricd
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/spacex-gets-its-first-military-contract/

======
erikpukinskis
This is a pretty big win for SpaceX. The Air Force had previously been
considering continuing an exclusive contract with ULA through 2018:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-29/spacex-ceo-musk-
say...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-29/spacex-ceo-musk-says-boeing-
lockheed-launch-monopoly-a-mistake-.html)

